# Topics > Smart things > Smart wheelchair >  Self-driving wheelchair, CSAIL, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Future Urban Mobility, Autonomous Vehicles Group, Singapore-MIT Alliance for Research and Technology (SMART)

MIT Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory (CSAIL)

----------


## Airicist

SMART trials self-driving wheelchair at hospital

Published on Jun 8, 2017




> SMART scores another first with Singapore's self-driving wheelchair that has been piloted at a hospital

----------


## Airicist

Taking a ride in MIT’s autonomous wheelchair

Published on Jun 25, 2017




> MIT's CSAIL department is using a wheelchair to test is self-driving car techonology.


"Taking a ride in MIT’s self-driving wheelchair"

by Brian Heater
June 25, 2017

----------


## Airicist

SMART Wheelchair media launch

Published on Feb 1, 2019




> Media launch of SMART's wheelchair and deployment at Changi General Hospital in 2016.

----------

